# Direct drive washing machine motor



## Z2V (Jan 13, 2019)

Our washing machine needs an $850 repair so I said let’s get a new set. These LG machines have been a pain in the butt since day one. I decided to keep the magnets out of the motor and seeing how easy it was to remove the whole motor I did just that.
Has any of you guys ever repurposed one of these motors? Must be pretty strong to spin a full load of wet jeans at 1000rpm. 
Just at a glance it looks to be 3 ph motor. A cheap eBay VFD might make this thing spin?


----------



## savarin (Jan 14, 2019)

There is a heap of info online.
A lot are to do with converting them into wind generators.
I had 2 I was going to use before I owned a lathe so they were relegated to the too hard basket.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2019)

Hhm.... wind generator, that’s interesting.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 14, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Just at a glance it looks to be 3 ph motor. A cheap eBay VFD might make this thing spin?



It looks like a 3 phase BLDC motor, so yes a VFD will probably run it.  But...... I have yet to figure out what the operating voltage is.  The input voltage to the washing machine is 120V, but it is possible for the motor operating voltage to be higher or lower.

Maybe one of our other members has an answer for this one.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2019)

My thoughts exactly on the operating voltage. I know a guy that repairs these things for a living, I might put a call out to him. All else fails I can just put 120 on it and see how it reacts. I’ll put it in the project pile,,,,,


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 14, 2019)

what repair did the machine need, a new control board?

I replaced the bearings on my Samsung front loader a few months back. Wouldn't want to do that again in a hurry, but it only cost $80 to do it myself.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 14, 2019)

The inner spin basket was broke. It would walk across the room when it was in spin cycle. $850 to repair. Best Buy will be pulling up any minute now with a new Maytag top loader and matching dryer. I have no desire to crawl around on the floor trying to repair the old one, I just bought her new ones.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 14, 2019)

fair enough. I've fixed one once where the spider at the back was broken, not too expensive but a royal pain in the butt. I can understand wanting to just buy a replacement!


----------



## Superburban (Jan 15, 2019)

I always thought they were steeper motors, but it does look more to be a 3 phase. Not that I'm much of a credible resource.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 15, 2019)

Yea, I’m pretty sure it’s three phase in a Y configuration. It has 12 magnets on the armature and 36 coils on the stator that are seriesed 1-2-3, 1-2-3 all the way around. I’ll make a mounting plate for the stator and a spindle for the armature and make it spin, then attack the electrical part of it. Just another curiosity project


----------

